# info on Loch Lomond area



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

We are staying on the shores of Loch Lomond for the 5 months of the summer and will be posting info on the area for motorhomer .first up a short video we shot at the Invercoe site ( much better than the c&cc site at glen coe)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks beautiful

Earmarking it for future use

Aldra


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Up that way the week after next 6 July going to be taking notes ... Thanks
*Caro* 8)


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*cobbleland camping in the forest campsite*

Next up a video i shot during our stay at cobbleland campsite run by Camping in the Forest and the C&CC , its a short easy cycle to Aberfoyle .Its on a river with fishing and nice walks in an adjacent woodland....great bluebell wood which has finished now sadly


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: cobbleland camping in the forest campsite*



andyandsue said:


> Next up a video i shot during our stay at cobbleland campsite run by Camping in the Forest and the C&CC , its a short easy cycle to Aberfoyle .Its on a river with fishing and nice walks in an adjacent woodland....great bluebell wood which has finished now sadly


Curious as to what the guy ropes were for on the MH 30 seconds into the video.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*guy ropes on a motorhome!!!*

hiya ken n liz
They were on a German van and go over the other side to help support a rubbish drive away awning......probably looked great in a sunny promo pic in a brochure !


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Andy & Sue What is the practicalities taking the inflatable kayak out on Lock Lomand. I know we are not tied to places like UK but if it is frowned upon or not wise l would like to know before l make a big booboo and any ideas on places we can empty to poop bucket please? Think it should be ready for an empty by there

Many thanks... *Caro*


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*boat/canoe launching*

Milarrochy bay ranger station has free parking during the day and a nice beach for launching canoes. Balmaha village also has free day parking during the day at the info offfice and is 100m from a nice grassy area and slip way( just down hill from the oaktree pub)

both launch areas are on the east of the loch and so benefit from an onshore wind ...but the whole stretch of road on the east shore is a total no go zone for overnighting...much better are the 4 laybys just north of Luss on the west shore...ill be posting a report about them later


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

There's a campsite at Cashel on the east side of Loch lomond, run by "Camping in the Forest". It's north of the Millarochy Bay site.

Full facilities on site and has its own slipway. Plenty of walking nearby on the surrounding hills. Stunning sunsets and views of the Loch.

Closest shops at Balmaha, other than the camp shop.


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*and also*

.....and another campsite run by the C&CC between cashells and Balmaha which also has a slip way for boats but they all charge......now im not saying that Bulawayolass( by the way i stayed in Bulawayo years ago but i digress)...is a cheapskate but if free camping nearby then the ranger station is by far the best bet with Balmaha slipway the next for launching a canoe
If launching from balmaha head half a mile out in the loch to the nature reserve island of Inchcailloch

take care as the SouthWesterly can whip up white horses on the loch and it is nearly 5 mile wide at this point

IF camping then take a look at both sites as they are a bit different in both feel and layout cheers sue and andrew


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for that l will print it all off so have it with us, :lol: l am tight but l also want to get used to wildcamping as have done the odd night but not much at all. 

Where and why in Bulawayo  not that l am biased but the most beautiful city in the world. And l found out the other day twinned with Aberdeen


----------



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi andyandsue 

Does the Invercoe campsite allow pets (we have a small(ish) terrier)?
Can kayaks be hired at any of the lochs?

Thanks - your videos are really helpful!


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

suegalway said:


> Hi andyandsue
> 
> Can kayaks be hired at any of the lochs?
> 
> Thanks - your videos are really helpful!


just along road from invercoe campsite on a82,isle of glencoe hotel,next door to the hotel hires out kayaks etc.http://www.paddlelochaber.co.uk/ better still 7 miles down rd.kinlochleven/if you have a towbar you could borrow my old wooden trailer and 2 s.o.t kayaks for the day.just outside village perfect launching spot,known locally as seagull island. popular wildcamping spot. jim m :roll:


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

bulawayolass said:


> Up that way the week after next 6 July going to be taking notes ... Thanks
> *Caro* 8)


bulawayolass/loch leven is great on a good day for the inflatable.just outside kinlochleven,nr glencoe, seagull island,high tide 25m to waters edge from parking which is a popular wild camping spot.jim m :roll:


----------



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks mollmagee... great info and what a generous gesture. We may well take you up on it. We're in the process of planning a trip in August and only know at the moment that we're definitely heading towards Sango Sand, Durness from Oxfordshire. The rest of the trip is in the 'planning' stage which means I have written "SCOTLAND" on the first page of a note book. :roll:


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

suegalway said:


> Thanks mollmagee... great info and what a generous gesture. We may well take you up on it. We're in the process of planning a trip in August and only know at the moment that we're definitely heading towards Sango Sand, Durness from Oxfordshire. The rest of the trip is in the 'planning' stage which means I have written "SCOTLAND" on the first page of a note book. :roll:


we wont be back until 18 august but sure something can be arranged.jim m :roll:


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*loch lomond overnight parking and canoe hire*

A local bunkhouse opposite the pub in Balmaha hires out canoes which can be launched directly below the Oaktree pub 100 meters away

The video is of 4 lay-bys just north of the village of Luss on the busy A82 on the west coast of the Loch Lomond. Not ideal as the really good spots start above the north part of the lake on the A82. the 4 laybys are separated from the road by trees and always have a smattering of vans "overnighting"


----------



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: loch lomond overnight parking and canoe hire*



andyandsue said:


> A local bunkhouse opposite the pub in Balmaha hires out canoes which can be launched directly below the Oaktree pub 100 meters away
> 
> The video is of 4 lay-bys just north of the village of Luss on the busy A82 on the west coast of the Loch Lomond. Not ideal as the really good spots start above the north part of the lake on the A82. the 4 laybys are separated from the road by trees and always have a smattering of vans "overnighting"


Thank you so much. Everybody has been very helpful.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Brill many thanks ... copying like crazy


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

I have stayed at The Red Squirrel site at Glencoe. It doesnt have EHU but its in a fabulous situation. It also allows campfires til 11pm! Then the guy douses them with a bucket of water! Makes for a warm evening and very sociable.
The laybyes on A82 at Luss are great for an overnight stop, but can be attractive to the travelling community too!
I live not far from there so pass them regularly.
The C&CC site is not far away but the facilities there are not easily accessible for emptying grey waste from MH. I had to give up trying to get near the drain due to the overhanging trees. The warden told me I was better driving to a road side drain and emptying there!
Its a lovely site though right on the shore of the loch! Wild with midges in damp weather!


----------



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

anneveronica said:


> I have stayed at The Red Squirrel site at Glencoe. It doesnt have EHU but its in a fabulous situation. It also allows campfires til 11pm! Then the guy douses them with a bucket of water! Makes for a warm evening and very sociable.
> 
> Do these sites mind a (fairly) quiet generator if no hook up? We've got a Kipor which we use at Enduros/MotorCross meetings and nobody "seems" to mind but that's over the noise of motorbikes of course!


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

http://s451723632.websitehome.co.uk/July_facilities/DSCF0089.JPG
Here are the rules! Love the one about no axes! Says nothing about generators. Some of the pitches are quite far away so maybe one of those. It's open all year round, very popular at New Year!


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*red squirrel*

the red squirrel has had a few mixed reviewsinthe past years but has recently installed better shower et al....with good weather its a great location


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*loch linie and the CCcampsite Bunree*

30 mins drive north of the Invercoe campsite is this gem,loch side with new pleasant managers. the best pitches are loch side but a bit narrow so they are designated "no awning" and are unreservable.

So book a few nights online in any pitch and when turning up ask the manager to move to a front pitch at 12 next day.....the manager is very obliging and will move you where poss...its poss to move because they do not allow to specify front pitches when booking in advance

video shot a few days ago with fantastic storms rolling in


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*overnight parking bridge of orchy*

Once north of Crianlarich the choices for overnight parking get far better with some fantastic spots
This one is a good example with a free piper thrown in.
Its a few miles north of the Bridge of Orchy on the A82 
Its a popular tourist coach halt, a Scot in full regalia and playing the pipes greets tourists in the car park( he lives in the tag axle usually overnighting too!

best area is gravel bays to the north slightly, once the Japanese tour groups are gone its a magical area.
Pushing on north some great spots can be found on the A82 on Rannoch Moor

video link below


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*overnight parking next to loch katherine steam boat*

If you are taking the steam boat on loch katherine you will have to pay £5 parking so how about paying an extra £5 and having a relaxed lay-in and breakfast and step out of your van for the 10.30 am sailing.
lovely 13 mile loch side tarmac cycle way from the loch end back to the overnight parking
parking bays on left suitable for 6.5- ish M vans
public toilets
great free camping in the surrounding country but this parking really suits for those doing the cycle way
Sue and Andrew
video link below


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: overnight parking next to loch katherine steam boat*



andyandsue said:


> If you are taking the steam boat on loch katherine you will have to pay £5 parking so how about paying an extra £5 and having a relaxed lay-in and breakfast and step out of your van for the 10.30 am sailing.
> lovely 13 mile loch side tarmac cycle way from the loch end back to the overnight parking
> parking bays on left suitable for 6.5- ish M vans
> public toilets
> ...


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Brings back happy memories of paddling in the loch, it's freezing, when younger. Heading up that way again hopefully, later in the month.

sue


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*wrong spulling*

i put in an extra h.....must have had a lady in mind at the time

many tanks for the heads up


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Bit fed up we couldnt park and look round Luss as "to big" but went into the cc&c site and asked if we could be cheeky and use the black water if put towatds it. Lovely caretaker lady was great said where to park almost by the building, I thought would have to park out side and walk no way. I asked if couple of £ was ok as l dont know the drill. More than enough she beamed it went in flower fund they are going to use for macmillan.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Overnighted at the tourist office place below the hydro scheme north of luss. Bottom section in the woods several other folks there. Unloaded the inflateable and went out for a paddle didnt go far as not sure on the rules and also warnings from think Sue about sudden winds. Loved it though.


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Just home after a short but pleasant break at Loch Lomond. Stayed at Ardlui a small site with great views. Also worth a visit if passing is The Drovers Inn a very old establishment with lots of character. About two miles north of Ardlui.

Trevor


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*great day parking for motorhomes at the Falkirk Wheel*

park beyond the main car park on the far side of the canal in the designated coach parking,if its full wait a few mins as most people only visit for 10 minutes. no fines or restriction on parking and many MHs and small mini buses use it...main carpark that you pass has height barriers

sue and andrew

link to video below


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*Edinburgh caravan club campsite*

its a bit like a carpark but the convenient shuttle mini bus direct into the center makes it a great campsite

"Book early" as its chockker with foreign vans at most times
sue and andrew

link to video of campsite below


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

The place we overnighted at loch Lomond was called Inveruglas it is towards the north end of the Loch below the hydro pipes that go down to the big station built like a mansion.


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Loch Katrine and Sir Walter Scott
http://www.lochkatrine.com/steamship.html
Some info!


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*Carrs Hill 5 van site from Caravan club near Stirling*

Smashing site that gets many good reviews across all forums , 5 gravel/grass pitches on a landscaped slope adj to the farm house and 5 new gravel pitches which may be more suitable for MHs. 2 miles drive to the Wallace monument and Stirling Castle. Wifi for £1 aday,

link to our video below


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*MH friendly parking and a day out on Loch Lomond island*

Park your MH in the free car park in Balmaha and catch the small day ferry over to the nature reserve island of Inchailloch. Take a picnic and your swimming cozzy if its a sunny day,good for 3 hours at least

Sue and Andrew link to video below


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*£11 a night caravan club site ,Clachen, Killen, Scotland*

A great low cost site...no shower blocks so it a lovely secluded site. Close to the interesting village of Killen. Visit the secret graveyard of the Clan McNab on a spit of land in the middle of the bridge

Caravan Club site not C&CC as i have titled it

video link below


----------

